# STS speakers from SVS



## Mr.Lowe (Jan 29, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone has bought the new STS speakers from SVS. They look amazing and I was curious as to what you thought. Any input would be great. Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

They do look really nice, I am surprised that they only go down to 60Hz given they have three 6" drivers. I do not think they are shipping yet as there site says that you can only pre order them. Once again SVS has a quality product coming out.


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

They don't go down all that low because they are sealed boxes. Most speakers these days, like the MTS series, get their lower extension by using a ported design. Lets you go much lower with the same size drivers/box.

Now sure why the S series are all sealed designs, perhaps for simplicity (it does require more work to design a good ported speaker). Regardless, it means less extension with a given size of driver.

As to the original poster, no, sorry, I have M-series SVS speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its not really necessary to go lower if your using a sub anyhow so defiantly worth a look if thats the route a person is going.


----------



## KeithWesley (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm going to purchase them when I finally move in and get my basement finished. Of course that won't be for about 4 months from now. So hopefully someone else will get them and tell us all about 'em when they get the chance. I've only read one review on them and he gave them a great rating. I'm sure they'll be good considering it's SVS making them as well.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Keith, Welcome to the Shack

Enjoy your stay with us.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Sycraft said:


> They don't go down all that low because they are sealed boxes. Most speakers these days, like the MTS series, get their lower extension by using a ported design. Lets you go much lower with the same size drivers/box.
> 
> Now sure why the S series are all sealed designs, perhaps for simplicity (it does require more work to design a good ported speaker). Regardless, it means less extension with a given size of driver.
> 
> As to the original poster, no, sorry, I have M-series SVS speakers.


Sealed designs are usually much better for mid-range application than ported. Porting is only suggested if you must extend your speakers.


----------



## w8liftr (Jun 20, 2006)

I was looking for some reviews on these, too. I may bite the bullet and order a set.


----------



## KeithWesley (Nov 24, 2009)

This is the only review I've seen http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/home...subwoofer-and-as-eq1-subwoofer-equalizer.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

w8liftr said:


> I was looking for some reviews on these, too. I may bite the bullet and order a set.


Make sure you keep us posted on events then w8liftr, you could be one of the first to on post an end user review on here :T, and I would find that interesting for sure.


----------



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

hey guys,

my STS-01's are being delivered tomorrow. I will make sure to post a review as soon as i get them hooked up.

i dont have access to all the testing equipment, but can certainly give my opinion.

stay tuned!

-Andrew


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

These certainly hold some interest for me and I look forward to your update :T


----------



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

check out my thread..."Just ordered SVS" i put up a quick review of the STS I got last night


----------

